# Live Videoaufname und Gesichter unkenntlich machen



## Greg3d (14. November 2011)

Liebe Forumsgemeinde,

ich bin auf einer Suche nach vollenden Problem:

Ich möchte während einer Videoaufnahme parallel dazu Gesichter unkenntlich machen?

Natürlich könnte ich es im Nachgang per Aftereffects etc. unkenntlich machen, ist aber nicht der Sinn der Problematik. Gibt es in dieser Form, Software die während der Aufnahme Gesichter unkenntlich macht und als Video abspeichert.

Danke für eure Vorschläge

LG
Greg3d


----------



## Greg3d (22. November 2011)

Schade keiner eine Idee.... Dann nehme ich mal an das es so etwas noch nicht gibt?
MfG


----------



## CPoly (22. November 2011)

Möglich ist das. Aber ich weiß nicht ob es dafür eine komplett fertig Lösung gibt, die evtl noch kostenlos ist.

http://opencv.willowgarage.com/wiki/
http://opencv.willowgarage.com/wiki/FaceDetection
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeGqBkRbtjU

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du programmieren kannst :-D


----------



## chmee (22. November 2011)

Auch vvvv ist eine Möglichkeit, da auch dort viele wichtige Funktionen der OpenCV-Bilbiothek existieren.

mfg chmee


----------

